# D&RGW Davenport



## Paradise (Jan 9, 2008)

Does anyone know why Accucraft made their 1:20.3 model with the window sills so low ?
Is there a real 1:1 story here or did Accucraft just go for cute ? 
To my casual eyes the LGB one looks most like the orignal but not in F scale.

http://www.northeast.railfan.net/images/tr_drgw50.jpg

The real one 1:1 (courtesty http://drgw.net/ )









Accucraft 1:20.3









Accucraft On3









LGB or merkin (whatever) 1:22.5









Andrew


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

The Accucraft photo looks stretched vertically. There's something with the wheels/flycranks that just doesn't look kosher to my eyes. (I'm sensitive to that kind of thing, dealing with video shot in both 4:3 and 16:9 aspect ratios) If you squish it by about 10%, it matches the proportions of the other models very nicely. I'll take another look at their display at the NGRC to see if they've got one there to compare. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Paradise (Jan 9, 2008)

Woops ...
the aspect ratio was wrong in my HTML
This is as on Accucraft's site.









The sills look lower, I was wondering if there was a cab change or something on the 1:1. 

The hinges look different.
Oh No ... I'M RIVET COUNTING !

The windows looks goofey low to me as the wall below on the prototype looks almost the same height. 
Me puzzled ?

Andrew


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Forced perspective or not, the windows still appear long, on the prototype they seem to go down 1/3 while the model seems half way down the hood. 

Send it back and demand an explanation!


----------



## Paradise (Jan 9, 2008)

Exactly 

I havn't bought one yet. 

But the crappy LGB Ice cream I have looks good, if you know what I mean. 
Paint job ... .. . . 
Wrong scale but it's size looks alright to me. 
The windows botther me more on the Accu. 

Just looks different. 

Andrew


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

i think the lgb version is great 
smooth and good puller, tough and weatherproof 
i can live with the generic lgb headlight, pluse the cab door and shade work! 

ive got the original 2063 and the paint is a more faded orange and looks good, also has silver rods and as i recall silver cranks (which was the exact paint scheme in golden at the time it was produced) 

only trouble with a repaint of these is there are a lot of parts to disassemble


----------

